
If AI's So Smart, Why Can't It Grasp Cause and Effect? - piccogabriele
https://www.wired.com/story/ai-smart-cant-grasp-cause-effect/
======
sovok_x
Usual ML models take static slices of data and process them. Human brain, on
the order hand, used to work with dynamic data, even within a single
perceptual frame, and timing of events is a major variable there. No surprise
that those ML models or what they call AIs are so bad at causality: they
operate in different mode.

